# Pool and red penis



## joanq

Hi! I did a quick search and didn't find exactly the answer to my question.

We started swimming classes again and after the second one ds's (almost 4) foreskin is red, swollen and a little sore. The only other time this happened was last summer after swimming class.

I always wash him after swimming. I'm not too worried about infection (as the previous issues went away a few days after stopping swimming) but is there any way to avoid the irritation?

I was thinking to put balmex on before swimming....any other thoughts?

Last summer it did get quite swollen and painful for him, this time it is just a bit. I would just hate to make it worse, but don't necessarily want to give up on swimming class if I don't have to.

I tend to react quite a bit to swimming pools, I get increased eczema with cracking and burning and he has some of this too (between toes, fingers etc. It isn't athlete's foot, it is from eczema) so I'm wondering if he is just extra sensitive to the chlorine.

Thanks for any help.


----------



## Fellow Traveler

Quote:


Originally Posted by *joanq* 
Hi! I did a quick search and didn't find exactly the answer to my question.

We started swimming classes again and after the second one ds's (almost 4) foreskin is red, swollen and a little sore. The only other time this happened was last summer after swimming class.

I always wash him after swimming. I'm not too worried about infection (as the previous issues went away a few days after stopping swimming) but is there any way to avoid the irritation?

I was thinking to put balmex on before swimming....any other thoughts?

Last summer it did get quite swollen and painful for him, this time it is just a bit. I would just hate to make it worse, but don't necessarily want to give up on swimming class if I don't have to.

I tend to react quite a bit to swimming pools, I get increased eczema with cracking and burning and he has some of this too (between toes, fingers etc. It isn't athlete's foot, it is from eczema) so I'm wondering if he is just extra sensitive to the chlorine.

Thanks for any help.

I think he is just a little sensitive to the chlorine and I am not sure what to do about it. I've never had that problem myself, just now back from the pool







In any case my first thought was to make sure he showers after getting out but you said you're doing that so I am out of ideas. I don't know of anything (creme wise) that could be given but hopefully someone has a better idea.


----------



## robertandenith

You can pour a whole cup of baking soda in the tub if you are concern. I swear by this stuff!


----------



## MCatLvrMom2A&X

The balmex is worth a shot. Baking soda baths at night should help as well.


----------



## pigpokey

Wellllll............ my son doesn't have a problem with it but I know a mom whose daughter has a compromised immune system so she knows quite a bit and she said that chlorine is really horrid for wiping out friendly bacteria and promoting yeast infections. So I would rule out fungal even if you are pretty sure it is not.


----------



## eepster

I would go for a moisture barrier, though I prefer Burt's Bees to balmex.


----------



## lifeguard

I used to know swim instructors who would cover problem skin areas with vaseline. It worked great to create a barrier against the chemicals - so something like that would probably work well. Make sure to clean well after.


----------



## robertandenith

isn't vaseline bad for genitals though?


----------



## eepster

Quote:


Originally Posted by *robertandenith* 
isn't vaseline bad for genitals though?

IMHO vasiline (aka petroleum jelly) is bad for everything, but it is the main ingredient (though sometimes using a sneaky alias) in most brands of diaper cream.


----------



## kriket

Quote:


Originally Posted by *robertandenith* 
isn't vaseline bad for genitals though?

I've heard not to use it as a vaginal lubricant, but haven't heard about moisture barrier. I would love to know, I was thinking about taking up the suggestion to slather butts in it so the meconum washes off.

Is there a water based one? wait, that wouldn't work in the pool.


----------



## eepster

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kriket* 
I would love to know, I was thinking about taking up the suggestion to slather butts in it so the meconum washes off.

Is there a water based one? wait, that wouldn't work in the pool.

Any type of diaper cream will work including natural one like Burt's Bees, or you could use Unpetroleum jelly.


----------



## robertandenith

oh wow! first time I heard of un-petroleum!


----------



## thixle

Vaseline is safe for external genitals as a moisture barrier-- it erodes latex and requires soap to remove, so shouldn't be used during intercourse or internally.

Coconut oil and olive oil are both safe for genitals without any petro by-products. Don't know how long they would withstand pool water, but both will not hurt anything even if you DON'T use soap to remove.


----------



## Bea

You could use some lanolin nipple cream. It's natural and waterproof and it babies can ingest it safely, I'm pretty sure a dab on a penis would be harmless.


----------



## kriket

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bea* 
You could use some lanolin nipple cream. It's natural and waterproof and it babies can ingest it safely, I'm pretty sure a dab on a penis would be harmless.

oh! that sounds excellent! Be sure to test a spot before putting it on delicate areas, I had lanolin allergy as a child and for sure wouldn't want it on my unmentionables!


----------



## Dave2GA

It's probably high pH in the pool and not chlorine that is causing the redness. Call Marilyn Milos at nocirc (see www.nocirc.org for the number) and she can fill you in on this.


----------



## joanq

THanks for all the info everyone!

It is definitely clearing up on it's own but we'll see when we go back on Wed. if the barrier works.


----------



## zzmama

My son has the same problem. any solutions?


----------



## Mamato2and2

Just wondering if anyone had any solutions. My 4 year old had a red itchy penis after coming home from the pool at the YMCA today. And of course I googled and found this discussion, gotta love mothering.com!!! I had already put some non petroleum jelly on it to try to soothe but I'll have to try before he goes swimming next time. I hadn't even thought about the pool being the problem since it has never happened before. Does anyone have any advice or suggestions? His penis is not retracted so I can't tell what's going on inside but it is red and the itching is really bothering him! Thanks!


----------



## Mamato2and2

Oops, just realized this was a SUPER old thread! I would still love advice though if anyone has thoughts


----------



## MCatLvrMom2A&X

I would try barrier creams till you find the one that works best. For the itching some OTC bacatracin might help. If that dosnt then I would start thinking possibly yeast and get some OTC monistat and use that and see if it helps.


----------



## Dave2GA

Have the pH of the pool checked. That is usually the problem. Although chlorine is a possibility. Pools sometimes cause these problems in young boys. It is almost always a contact dermatitis issue.


----------

